# Utilización de la "h"



## BrendaPR

¿Quién se inventó el uso de la "h"? Realmente no le encuentro ninguna lógica. Para que escribir algo que no tiene sonido. En inglés por lo menos suena como una "j", pero en español no le encuentro razón de ser. Alguien que me diga un uso coherente para esta letra por favor.


----------



## Lord Delfos

La h no es la única letra que está de más en el alfabeto español; sino que podrían cambiarse el uso o sacarse letras como Q, C, LL y CH (que ahora ya no son letras), etc.

Lo de la h creo que viene de palabras que originalmente empezaban con f en latín.

Harina era farina, un huso era un fuso...

La pregunta es: ¿Cuándo van a poner lo que hay que poner los señores de la RAE y hacer las cosas bien? Como hicieron con la ñ, que originalmente no existía... En fin, ya me pongo loco.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola Brenda,

Tal como dice Lord Delfos, nuestro idioma dentro de su evolución hizo cambios como los de *fermosura* por *hermosura*.

Pero en cuanto a la *hache*, pues yo sí le encuentro lógica. Imagínate, *choza* sería _coza_, *chaval* sería _caval_... y barbaridades así. En cuanto al inglés, hay muchas letras que no se pronuncian en muchas palabras, pero sin embargo están ahí.

Y la *eñe*... ¿cómo desprendernos de la entrañable *eñe*? es algo tan distintivo del español, que hasta está en su nombre. En Perú hay muchos términos que provienen del Quechua y que utilizan la *eñe*. La *ñuña*, por ejemplo, que es un vegetal que tostado es delicioso.

Así que démosle una mirada a las cosas desde todos los ángulos, nuestro lenguaje es producto de la sabiduría popular, y va evolucionando cada día. La mayor parte de nuestro idioma, sino todo, tiene su razón de ser.

Atentamente,


----------



## Hydro

Hola mi amiga Brenda, tu sabes el chiste en Nuestro PR cuando le preguntaron al gobe que si habichuela se escribe con H o sin H , y el contesta con H por que sino dijera abiCUela. ji ji


----------



## Argónida

¿Y entonces cómo distinguirías ola de hola, hecha de echa, hora de ora...?
Las letras no se las inventa la gente, tienen un sentido en el origen del idioma, ¿por qué eliminarlas así porque sí?

Por otra parte, en el inglés se pronuncia la "h" a veces, otras veces también es muda: honest, hour, vehicle...


----------



## Namarne

Argónida said:


> ¿Y entonces cómo distinguirías ola de hola, hecha de echa, hora de ora...?
> Las letras no se las inventa la gente, tienen un sentido en el origen del idioma, ¿por qué eliminarlas así porque sí?
> 
> Por otra parte, en el inglés se pronuncia la "h" a veces, otras veces también es muda: honest, hour, vehicle...


Coincido con Argónida. Además, si hubiera que adecuar siempre el lenguaje escrito a la fonética de una manera estricta y rigurosa, habría que revisarlo cada pocos años, y en cada región habría de ser diferente. Hay zonas en que las consonantes sordas se sonorizan cuando van entre vocales, etcétera. En otras zonas, de España y de América, habría que eliminar la z, por ejemplo. Para eso ya está la escritura de los teléfonos móviles, jeje. 
Saludos,


----------



## ieracub

Hola:

Sería interesante tener algún estudio al respecto. He estado buscando, pero no he encontrado nada, solo tengo algunos datos sueltos que he adquirido de distintas fuentes, así es que duden de lo que voy a decir:

Hay por lo menos tres mecanismos que explican la presencia de la h en español:

a) Representaba antiguamente el sonido aspirado de la f. La f inicial de palabras como _formica_, _fermosura_ o _farina _se fue suavizando hasta convertirse en una simple aspiración que se empezó a representar con la h. Posteriormente la aspiración desapareció, pero se conservó la grafía original para dar _hormiga_, _hermosura_ y _harina_. (_formica rufa_ es el nombre científico de la hormiga y el ácido _fórmico _es el que tienen en la mandíbulas).

b) Antiguamente se usaban la _u_ y la _v _para representar el mismo sonido. Así se puede ver, todavía, en los nombres de instituciones académicas palabras como _campvs _(campus, campo)_. Huevo _se podía escribir _vevo, ueuo, _etc. Para dejar claro que el sonido de la primera letra era vocálico y no consonántico se le antepuso la h: _huevo._

c) El español tomó prestado el alfabeto del latín, que no tenía ningún lexema que representara el fonema /t∫/. Frente a esto se tienen dos posibilidades: Se inventa una nueva letra, como la ñ por ejemplo -en otro hilo nos contaban que provenía de una evolución de _nn_- o se crea un dígrafo (dos letras representan un sólo fonema). Fue éste el caso: a la _c _se le agregó la _h_, que no tienen valor fónico, y quedó la _ch _para /t∫/. Lo mismo pasó con la _ll_ y la _rr. _Un truco similar justifica la _u_ después de la _g_ para representar el sonido suave ante _e_ e _i: guerra, guiso._

Duden, por favor.


----------



## ieracub

Argónida said:


> ¿Y entonces cómo distinguirías ola de hola, hecha de echa, hora de ora...?


 De la misma manera como se distinguen al hablar. Si un amigo te dijera _"¡Ola, Argónida! El otro día vi una ola como de 7 metros", _no te confundirías. Piensa que todas las palabras tienen más de un significado y que no se necesita una grafía distinta para cada uno de ellos. Una palabra no significa nada sino es por el contexto que de entre todas las acepciones posibles selecciona la que corresponde.

La escritura no tiene otra fin que representar la lengua oral (Saussure). 

El sistema de escritura ideal es el que representa cada sonido con una letra y cada letra representa un solo sonido (Si no me equivoco lo decía Nebrija hace muchísimos años)

La idea de suprimir la _h_ no tiene nada de descabellado. Andrés Bello ya lo propuso en los casos en que ésta no representara sonido alguno. Proponía, también, entre otras, y en dos etapas sucesivas

- Sustituir por _i _el sonido vocal de la _y_: rey -> rei.
- Sustituir por z el de la c suave: ciencia -> zienzia. (qué raro se ve, ¿no?)
- Eliminar la _k_. Otra de las que sobran.
- Representar con _j_ el sonido fuerte y con _g, _el suave, simpre. La fachada de la facultad en la que estudié y que fue fundada por Bello, te recibe con "FACULTAD DE IN*J*ENIERÍA", en honor al insigne venezolano de nacimiento y chileno por adopción.
- De lo anterior, se sigue que no sería necesaria la _u _muda que sigue a la g: guitarra -> gitarra. Ni la ü, pues _agüita, _se escribiría _aguita._
- Tampoco la _u_ que sigue a la _q_

No me acuerdo de toda la propuesta. En una última etapa la _c _fuerte sustituye a la q, ¿o era al revés?

Esta propuesta se enmarca en unos años (principios del 1800) en que la ortografía no estaba todavía bien clara y no todo el mundo la había adoptado. Bello criticaba a la RAE por las contradicciones en que incurría. Primero argumentaba a favor de que la pronunciación era la única fuente legítima para definir la escritura y, en páginas posteriores, ¡se inclinaba a favor de la etimología!

Lamentablemente la Academia no escuchó a Bello y nos quedamos con estas rarezas en la escritura

Saludos.


----------



## ieracub

Ya... Esto es lo último que voy a decir y me voy a acostar...



Namarne said:


> Además, si hubiera que adecuar siempre el lenguaje escrito a la fonética de una manera estricta y rigurosa, habría que revisarlo cada pocos años, y en cada región habría de ser diferente. Hay zonas en que las consonantes sordas se sonorizan cuando van entre vocales, etcétera. En otras zonas, de España y de América, habría que eliminar la z, por ejemplo. Para eso ya está la escritura de los teléfonos móviles, jeje.


 Aunque parezca contradictorio con lo que expresé en mi respuesta anterior, estoy de acuerdo.

No hay contradicción. Creo que para que una reforma ortográfica pueda ser llevada a cabo debe asegurar, por lo menos, que:

- Dure 1000 años. No se puede estar cambiando a cada rato.
- Estemos todos de acuerdo. Es fundamental, para que la lectura sea fluida, que todos escribamos las palabras de una misma manera. Si no, se generan distracciones innecesarias.

Creo que el tema debe ser visto con serenidad y altura de miras. A la lengua no le valen las gustos personales de cada uno.

Saludos. Buenas noches.


----------



## Guachipem

Si no me equivoco, en el castellano antiguo la "h" (que sustituyó a la "f") se pronunciaba de manera similar a la "h" inglesa, es decir, como una "j" suave. De hecho, en muchos lugares de Canarias, se sigue pronunciando ligeramente esta "h", ya que al haber estado aislados en muchas zonas de los hablantes del resto de España durante 500 años, se conservaron muchos arcaísmos de la forma de hablar de la época. Yo me río cuando leo "El Lazarillo de Tormes", porque contiene palabras típicas canarias que en el resto de España han desaparecido, y vienen aclaraciones para explicar el significado de palabras comunes aquí. 
Un ejemplo muy típico de aquí a la hora de pronunciar la "h" como "j" es decir "jediondo" en vez de "hediondo".


----------



## jmx

Guachipem said:


> Un ejemplo muy típico de aquí a la hora de pronunciar la "h" como "j" es decir "jediondo" en vez de "hediondo".


Eso no es ni mucho menos exclusivo de las Canarias. Mira este hilo :

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=37236


----------



## Jellby

Otra utilización de la "h" es para evitar la confusión de la "i" con la "j" o de la "u" con la "v" (que originalmente eran la misma letra), así:

"hielo" no se confunde con "jelo"
"huevo" no se confunde con "vevo"


----------



## Guachipem

> Eso no es ni mucho menos exclusivo de las Canarias. Mira este hilo :


 
Vaya, qué curioso. No lo sabía. Pensaba que sólo se decía por aquí. ¿Se habrá difundido de un lugar a otro como "jediondo" o será que en el castellano antiguo se pronunciaba así y se ha conservado en esos lugares?


----------



## ErOtto

ieracub said:


> ...por lo menos, que:
> 
> - Dure 1000 años. No se puede estar cambiando a cada rato.
> - Estemos todos de acuerdo. Es fundamental, para que la lectura sea fluida, que todos escribamos las palabras de una misma manera. Si no, se generan distracciones innecesarias.
> 
> Creo que el tema debe ser visto con serenidad y altura de miras. A la lengua no le valen las gustos personales de cada uno.


 
Coincido plenamente. Y el que no esté de acuerdo, que le eche un vistazo al follón que hay organizado en alemania desde hace algunos años con la llamada "Rechtschreibreform" (reforma de la ortografía).

En (creo recordar) 5 años ya van por la tercera.    

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## Surinam del Nord

Además de todo lo que habéis dicho, ¿realmente es tan pesado de aprender dónde se pone la H, ocupa tanto espacio que no podemos aprender otras cosas?


----------



## Argónida

¿Y qué tienen de malo las rarezas y las peculiaridades? Son las que dan la personalidad, ¿no? La lengua es algo práctico, pero también es algo bello e interesante, no se reduce únicamente a una cuestión de funcionalidad... Al menos para mí.


----------



## lamartus

Argónida said:


> ¿Y qué tienen de malo las rarezas y las peculiaridades? Son las que dan la personalidad, ¿no? La lengua es algo práctico, pero también es algo bello e interesante, no se reduce únicamente a una cuestión de funcionalidad... Al menos para mí.



¡Amén! Argónida, esta enamorada de nuestro idioma está contigo.


----------



## ErOtto

Me parece a mi que BrendaPR ya "no se atreve" a opinar, después de todos los que "hemos roto una lanza" en favor de la hache.  

Además, si desapareciera, ¿qué haríamos con esta fórmulita tan graciosa?







 

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## asm

Esto nos da una ventaja competitiva, al menos nosotros sabemos que SIEMPRE es muda, en inglEs es solo a veces. En cuanto a la CH, para mi no es H, es "CH" (aunque no sea considerada una letra diferente, la pronunciacion sI lo es).

Para los puristas del lenguaje deberA ser difIcil comprender que quizAs millones de personas viven sin la "h", ya que buena parte de nuestra poblaciOn no la usa. Mucha gente vende "uevos" o va a la "acienda" a "acer" su trabajo "asta" que llega la "ora" de salir. 




Argónida said:


> ¿Y entonces cómo distinguirías ola de hola, hecha de echa, hora de ora...?
> Las letras no se las inventa la gente, tienen un sentido en el origen del idioma, ¿por qué eliminarlas así porque sí?
> 
> Por otra parte, en el inglés se pronuncia la "h" a veces, otras veces también es muda: honest, hour, vehicle...


----------



## Surinam del Nord

asm said:


> Esto nos da una ventaja competitiva, al menos nosotros sabemos que SIEMPRE es muda, en inglEs es solo a veces. En cuanto a la CH, para mi no es H, es "CH" (aunque no sea considerada una letra diferente, la pronunciacion sI lo es).
> 
> Para los puristas del lenguaje deberA ser difIcil comprender que quizAs millones de personas viven sin la "h", ya que buena parte de nuestra poblaciOn no la usa. Mucha gente vende "uevos" o va a la "acienda" a "acer" su trabajo "asta" que llega la "ora" de salir.


 


Si los límites del purismo empiezan en la H, aviados estamos. No sé qué es eso de "vivir sin la H". Recíprocamente se puede decir que la H también vive sin ellos. Y la gente vende siempre _huevos_, otra cosa es que escriban en la nota _una dozena de uevos----trenta zéntimos_.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

*MI PROPUESTA DE REFORMA ORTOGRÁFICA*​
La _j _sustituye a la _g_ en los casos en que esta última represente el sonido gutural árabe.
Se sustituye _gue_ con _ge _y _gui _con _gi_.
Desterramos la diéresis. (güe = gue, güi =gui).
La _i_ sustituye a la _y_ en los casos en los que ésta hace las veces de simple vocal (tales como cuando actúa como conjunción copulativa y cuando lo hace como semivocal en _rey_ y _ley_).
Suprimimos la _h._
Suprimimos el digrafo _ch_ y lo sustituimos con la letra _c_.
Escribimos con rr en todas las sílabas en que haya el sonido fuerte que corresponde a esta letra.
La _z_ sustituye la _c_ suave (ce y ci).
La _k _sustituye al digrafo_ qu_ y a la _c_ ante _a, o _y _u_.
Sustituimos la letra _x_ con _ks_.
La _y_ sustituye al digrafo _ll_.
La _b_ susituye a la _v; _Seguimos aplicando la regla de "antes de _b _ponemos _m_".
Ejemplo:

 Rrespekto a la rreforma ortográfika e leído los artíkulos del enlaze ke akí propuso un amigo forero (perdona kienkiera ke seas pero te perdí la pista), y la rreforma ke propuso el gran gramátiko "Andrés Bello" en 1823 me pareze mui azertada. También kiero añadir ke el argumento de mantener la rraíz etimolójika de las palabras es de los pokos ke parezen tener zierto peso a la ora de kontradezir las birtudes de una rreforma ortográfika simplifikadora (ke no empobrezedora). No obstante, no me pareze sufiziente al kompararlo kon las bentajas de karákter teóriko ke ofreze el kambio. I digo teórikas, porke una rreforma de tal embergadura konyebaría problemas práktikos de difízil soluzión.

Podéis profundizar en las rreformas propuestas por "A. Bello" leyendo el material ke apareze en esta pájina.


----------



## Jellby

ErOtto said:


> Además, si desapareciera, ¿qué haríamos con esta fórmulita tan graciosa?



Siguiendo con la broma, ¿a nadie le parecía que lo matemáticos eran un poco torpes por escribir la altura (de los triángulos, por ejemplo) con hache?


----------



## Lord Delfos

Hay que empezar a pensar que el castellano no es perfecto. Tenemos que darnos cuenta que tiene muchas fallas y tener los "uevos" suficientes como para cambiar las cosas para bien.

No se trata de eliminar todo aquello que nos resulte complicado, se trata de eliminar todo aquello que resulta ridículo. Es cuestión de eficiencia... ¿Porqué los aviones no son biplanos? Porque probaron y descubrieron que no era bueno para hacer aviones de 300 pasajeros. ¿Porqué el castellano no usa "nn" para el sonido de la ñ? Porque también probaron y se dieron cuenta que había que inventar una nueva letra.

De alguna manera eran más progresistas en aquella época, que ahora... Triste, muy triste.

Lo idiomas no son estáticos, van mutando (para bien o para mal, claro). Tenemos que adaptarnos, señores, o nos va a comer el coco.

PD: totalmente de acuerdo con Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo.


----------



## Bocha

Creo que el castellano está, en cuanto a ortografía se refiere, muy avanzado respecto de otros idiomas. (sólo tengo nociones de una media docena de idiomas, por lo que el comentario debe tomarse con pinzas) Creo que la RAE tiene mucho que ver con eso.
Ojalá que la renovación ortográfica, si es que alguna vez se da, venga en la próxima generación, me costaría mucho cambiar de bueyes a _vuelles_.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola de nuevo,

¿Apasionante el lenguaje verdad?  En alguna ocasión no faltó algún forer@ que preguntó ¿por qué el castellano no es más sencillo? y la única respuesta que se me ocurrió fue algo como: El castellano no es más sencillo porque se empeña en ser bello.

Una pequeña muestra es la necesidad sin necesidad de la _hache_ (como decía mi profe de religión citando a Jesús, el que tenga entendimiento... que entienda).

Y para despedirme suelto la bomba *H* que le escuché a Chespirito (Shakespearito) ¿Qué cuál bomba *H*? ¡La que _hache_ pum! 

Hatentamente,


----------



## sinamay

Aparte del sonido aspirado de la f y de las demás razones que habéis expuesto en cuanto a la presencia de la *h *en el alfabeto y, consecuentemente, en el idioma español, quisiera añadir una más que tiene que ver con las palabras que empiezan por h en castellano: la raíz de origen griego de las mismas. Pongo como ejemplo las palabras historia, histeria, hemorragia, hemiciclo, hemeroteca, etc.
La presencia de la h en éstas y en muchas otras palabras de origen griego sustituye el espíritu áspero griego, cuya presencia indicaba también el sonido aspirado de la vocal en la que se ponía (se pronunciaba como la h inglesa). Digo se ponía porque ya no se pone tras una reforma ortográfica (dudo que eso se pueda llamar reforma, pero, en fin) que se hizo a principios de los años '70 por iniciativa del gobierno de la época. 
Sé que los participantes en este hilo, que están a favor de la desaparición de la h, podrán decir que si los griegos ya no utilizan el espíritu áspero, ¿por qué nosotros tenemos que seguir utilizando la h que lo representaba? Espero que eso no suscite otra polémica.
Estoy de acuerdo con lo que dice Argónida, de que el lenguaje es también algo bello e interesante; además, según mi opinión, es bello e interesante reconocer en el lenguaje sus distintas etapas históricas .
Eliminar letras (el caso de la "k" es igual, existe porque la mayoría de las palabras que la contienen son de origen griego) por comodidad y pereza es un reflejo más del desinterés en profundizar en ciertas herramientas culturales. Sin ir más lejos, si la h se hubiese eliminado, este hilo no hubiera existido jamás.  
Espero no haberos cansado con mis teorías "oxidadas".
Saludos.


----------



## Lord Delfos

Sinamay: no, repito NO es una cuestión de pereza o desinterés. Es justamente lo opuesto, es interés en matener vivo un idioma que está muriendo gracias a reglas estúpidas y pe***s sin sentido e ideas que no serían aceptadas en ningún otro área del conocimiento humano. 

A mí me encanta mi lengua, y porque me encanta quiero lo mejor para ella. La reforma del alfabeto es una de esas cosas que la harían más magnificente de lo que ya es.

Que la h o la k o cualquier otra letra hayan estado en otro idioma y hayan sindo heredadas no es importante. El griego es griego y el castellano, castellano. No hay que quedarse con cosas que antes se consideraron buenas, simplemente porque son tradición.


----------



## sinamay

Lord Delfos, debería empezar por la última frase de tu post: "No hay que quedarse con cosas que antes se consideraron buenas, simplemente porque son tradición". A mi juicio, esas "cosas" que dices no existen porque se hayan considerado buenas o porque sean tradición, existen por unas claras razones históricas y lingüísticas. 
Luego, ¿qué se entiende por "mantener vivo un idioma"? ¿Hacer más fácil la ortografía para que no se perciba nuestra ignorancia? ¿Respetar su desarrollo histórico introduciendo tendencias nuevas? O ¿acaso formar un idioma universal tipo esperanto para terminar de una vez no sólo con los usos locales sino también con las lenguas? 

(Que conste que el hecho de que no sea partidaria de la eliminación de la h, no se debe a la raíz griega de algunas palabras castellanas que empiezan por h; lo digo para que quede claro que no tiene nada que ver con mi nacionalidad. Tampoco me gustaría que se eliminase la z, o la ñ o la y).


----------



## Lord Delfos

¿Cómo mantener viva una lengua? Simple, de la misma manera que se mantienen vivas todas las otras cosas, mejorándolas.

No vas a ver un sistema de numeración con dos símbolos distintos para el valor tres. Tampoco una tabla periódica de los elementos con dos símbolos para el Cobre. Esto se debe a que, por evolución, fueron perfeccionándose a tal punto que no incurrieron en el error de poner cosas repetidas.



> (Que conste que el hecho de que no sea partidaria de la eliminación de la h, no se debe a la raíz griega de algunas palabras castellanas que empiezan por h; lo digo para que quede claro que no tiene nada que ver con mi nacionalidad. Tampoco me gustaría que se eliminase la z, o la ñ o la y)



No quice decir eso, quizás no me expresé bien. Lo que digo es que no se puede mirar a las lenguas de donde vienen esas palabras y mantener su grafía, la cual originalmente tendría sentido, pero ahora ya no. Sino ¿porqué no escribir almohada en caracteres árabes? 

Por cierto, esta cuestión de la etimología de las palabras... verás, no parece haberle importado mucho a los muchachos de la RAE cuando decidieron sacarle (ridículamente, debo agregar) la "p" a septiembre...


----------



## jazyk

> La _y_ sustituye al digrafo _ll_.


Y nosotros que las distinguimos, ¿cómo hacemos? 

Jazyk


----------



## Bocha

jazyk said:


> Y nosotros que las distinguimos, ¿cómo hacemos?
> 
> Jazyk


 
Pues se acostumbran ¡qué tanto!. 

Mirá si vamos a tener en cuenta la opiniòn de uno que habla idioma extranjero para cambiar el castellano. Por lo que a mí respecta la c, la s y la z también habría que unificarlas


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola de nuevo,

No creo que sea necesaria una "Reforma" ni revolución alguna. Nuestro idioma vive, y por lo tal se nutre, respira y tambíen desecha, por supuesto. Todos nosotros lo nutrimos y hasta lo ejercitamos. Pero todos los cambios que se dan en él son progresivos (o al menos deberían serlo).

No estoy de acuerdo en que hagamos una cirugía plástica al castellano, porque, al fin y al cabo, ésta respondería tan sólo al gusto del cirujano que esgrime el escalpelo (RAE o quien sea). Debemos dejar que evolucione, tal como lo ha hecho hasta ahora.

El lenguaje original del Quijote puede parecer por instantes un idioma extranjero, y fue escrito hace tan sólo unos cientos de años (poco tiempo para la vida del castellano). Así que el proceso continuará, y nosotros contribuiremos con nuestro granito de arena, como las gotas de agua que forman la corriente de un río que va moldeando las piedras en su cauce.

Pero como ya sueno a político en campaña, por lo innecesariamente dulzón, me despido.

Atentamente,


----------



## Lord Delfos

¿Y y ll? Cuiadado, tampoco nos vamos a tirar a la pileta. Habría que ver qué cosas están de más y cuáles están bien.

¿Saben por qué desapareció la ç? Porque su sonido terminó siendo igual al de la z. Fue ahí, y no antes, cuando decidieron sacarla del alfabeto.

Para tocar letras habría que ver con ojo crítico el uso de cada una. Yo, como argentino, me veo en la tentación de hacer desaparecer la ll, pero claro, si uno lo piensa bien se da cuenta de que no es una buena idea.

Sin embargo, la q es igual de inútil y superflua en todos los países...


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Estás partiendo de una opción individual o regional, para llegar a una aplicación universal. Es decir, no es lógico.


----------



## Lord Delfos

No, no. No creo que haya más de una pronunciación de la q, de la k... ¡o de la h muda!

Nos es un regionalismo.Lo de la ll lo es, por eso tenemos que tener cuidado a la hora de modificar las cosas.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Por eso mismo, no veo el empeño en querer cambiar las cosas, ahora y mediante algún tipo de reforma. Tampoco creo que hayan elementos inútiles y superfluos en nuestro idioma. Y si los hay, no te preocupes, que la sabiduría popular (y con esto estoy refiriéndome no a un "vulgo", sino a todos nosotros y hasta los Nobel inlcuidos) los irá desechando.

Una pequeña muestra. Cuando empecé la universidad, habían aparecido las "*fotoestáticas*" que luego cambiaron muy levemente a *fotostáticas*, para luego dar un giro más radical a *fotocopias* hasta llegar hasta un elemental y sabio *copias*.

Atentamente,


----------



## horusankh

Hola:

No había querido opinar, porque mi modo de ver ya lo expresaron Argónida y Namarne en la página anterior, pero a mi modo de ver, para hacer una reforma ortográfica del español en estos tiempos se tendría que tomar en cuenta todas las maneras de hablarlo que existen, y creo que sería bastante complicado, porque he visto en diferentes partes donde se habla español, que los errores ortográficos a veces son diferentes en unos lugares que en otros, me explico: en España es difícil que alguien escriba "parese", porque desde que lo dice, lo dice "pare*c*e" pero en México puede ser común verlo; en Chile se puede ver escrito algo como "la manzana están buena" porque a veces las "eses" no se pronuncian para nada.

Así que si lo que se pretende es que la ortografía represente los sonidos que se dicen al hablar, tal vez habría que regresarle a la hache su valor "aspirado", pienso en la Argentina, por ejemplo, se debería escribir: "no te vashas, ¿ehtás enojado?" y, a menos que esto de la "globalización" realmente haga que todos nosotros sepamos cómo hablan en todos los demás países, temo que haría que acabáramos por no entendernos, pero de todas maneras, incluso en este foro, donde se expresan las maneras de decir de otros lugares, me doy cuenta de que hay muchísimas cosas que me falta por aprender de cómo hablan mi idioma en otros países hermanos, y me parece que a los demás también.

Es sólo mi opinión, creo que aún haciendo la reforma, seguiría habiendo gentes para las que la nueva regla resulte ilógica, en un país o en otro.

Saludos.


----------



## sinamay

Bocha said:


> Pues se acostumbran ¡qué tanto!.
> 
> Mirá si vamos a tener en cuenta la opiniòn de uno que habla idioma extranjero para cambiar el castellano. Por lo que a mí respecta la c, la s y la z también habría que unificarlas


 
No se trata de tener en cuenta la opinión de los no nativos para cambiar el castellano; me parece que se trata simplemente de opinar e intercambiar ideas en un foro como éste. 
No te olvides que el castellano es un idioma universal en cierto sentido o en muchos, y eso significa que hay gente, aparte de los hispanoparlantes, que lo adora, lo estudia, trabaja con él o simplemente le interesa. ¿Puedes quitar a esa gente la posibilidad de expresar su opinión en un foro?
O ¿acaso no he entendido lo que querías decir por no ser hispanoparlante?

Saludos.


----------



## Jellby

Habrá que mencionar otra vez el famoso texto:

http://www.uv.es/~hmr/principal/ReformaOrtografica.html


----------



## Lord Delfos

> Habrá que mencionar otra vez el famoso texto:
> 
> http://www.uv.es/~hmr/principal/ReformaOrtografica.html



¿Es un chiste de alguna clase? Me parece terrible lo que acabo de leer. ¿Sacar acentos? ¿Sacar consonantes al final de las palabras?

Espero por nuestro bien que sea una broma.


----------



## Jellby

Es una broma claro, pero muestra hasta dónde puede llegar lo que empieza sonando muy lógico: quitar la "h", igualar "b" y "v", etc.


----------



## BrendaPR

Cuando me quejo de la "h" lo hago solo cuando se utiliza sola. "Ch" y "ñ" tienen sonidos únicos no repetidos por mas ninguna letra...por lo tanto sí tienen razon de ser.




ERASMO_GALENO said:


> Hola Brenda,
> 
> Tal como dice Lord Delfos, nuestro idioma dentro de su evolución hizo cambios como los de *fermosura* por *hermosura*.
> 
> Pero en cuanto a la *hache*, pues yo sí le encuentro lógica. Imagínate, *choza* sería _coza_, *chaval* sería _caval_... y barbaridades así. En cuanto al inglés, hay muchas letras que no se pronuncian en muchas palabras, pero sin embargo están ahí.
> 
> Y la *eñe*... ¿cómo desprendernos de la entrañable *eñe*? es algo tan distintivo del español, que hasta está en su nombre. En Perú hay muchos términos que provienen del Quechua y que utilizan la *eñe*. La *ñuña*, por ejemplo, que es un vegetal que tostado es delicioso.
> 
> Así que démosle una mirada a las cosas desde todos los ángulos, nuestro lenguaje es producto de la sabiduría popular, y va evolucionando cada día. La mayor parte de nuestro idioma, sino todo, tiene su razón de ser.
> 
> Atentamente,


----------



## BrendaPR

para distinguir palabras no es suficiente razón...por ej. palma de la mano y palma de coco se escriben igual pero uno las diferencia segun el contexto de la oración.





ieracub said:


> De la misma manera como se distinguen al hablar. Si un amigo te dijera _"¡Ola, Argónida! El otro día vi una ola como de 7 metros", _no te confundirías. Piensa que todas las palabras tienen más de un significado y que no se necesita una grafía distinta para cada uno de ellos. Una palabra no significa nada sino es por el contexto que de entre todas las acepciones posibles selecciona la que corresponde.
> 
> La escritura no tiene otra fin que representar la lengua oral (Saussure).
> 
> El sistema de escritura ideal es el que representa cada sonido con una letra y cada letra representa un solo sonido (Si no me equivoco lo decía Nebrija hace muchísimos años)
> 
> La idea de suprimir la _h_ no tiene nada de descabellado. Andrés Bello ya lo propuso en los casos en que ésta no representara sonido alguno. Proponía, también, entre otras, y en dos etapas sucesivas
> 
> - Sustituir por _i _el sonido vocal de la _y_: rey -> rei.
> - Sustituir por z el de la c suave: ciencia -> zienzia. (qué raro se ve, ¿no?)
> - Eliminar la _k_. Otra de las que sobran.
> - Representar con _j_ el sonido fuerte y con _g, _el suave, simpre. La fachada de la facultad en la que estudié y que fue fundada por Bello, te recibe con "FACULTAD DE IN*J*ENIERÍA", en honor al insigne venezolano de nacimiento y chileno por adopción.
> - De lo anterior, se sigue que no sería necesaria la _u _muda que sigue a la g: guitarra -> gitarra. Ni la ü, pues _agüita, _se escribiría _aguita._
> - Tampoco la _u_ que sigue a la _q_
> 
> No me acuerdo de toda la propuesta. En una última etapa la _c _fuerte sustituye a la q, ¿o era al revés?
> 
> Esta propuesta se enmarca en unos años (principios del 1800) en que la ortografía no estaba todavía bien clara y no todo el mundo la había adoptado. Bello criticaba a la RAE por las contradicciones en que incurría. Primero argumentaba a favor de que la pronunciación era la única fuente legítima para definir la escritura y, en páginas posteriores, ¡se inclinaba a favor de la etimología!
> 
> Lamentablemente la Academia no escuchó a Bello y nos quedamos con estas rarezas en la escritura
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## BrendaPR

Yo no me quejo por que sea pesado o no. Pienso que tengo una ortografía excelente y sé muy bien donde van los acentos, las comas, y por supuesto, las "h". Mi reflexión la hago por lógica y por curiosidad no por vagancia y/o resistencia al aprendizaje.


Surinam del Nord said:


> Además de todo lo que habéis dicho, ¿realmente es tan pesado de aprender dónde se pone la H, ocupa tanto espacio que no podemos aprender otras cosas?


----------



## BrendaPR

Si no había opinado de todos sus comentarios no es porque no me atreviera, sinó porque casi todos surgieron en dos días seguidos y dónde único me puedo conectar es en mi trabajo y he estado muy ocupada últimamante. Como le expresé a otra persona...mi queja no es por vagancia o ignorancia; al contrario, a mi me encanta la buena ortografía y me da "stress" los escritos sin acentos y/o signos de puntuación. Mi curiosidad era como tal, saber el origen y la causa que dió lugar a una letra sin sonido en nuestro idioma. Saber quién es el que regula el uso de las letras y/o demás signos. Soy muy analítica y demasiado curiosa. Y me da coraje no saber o no poder tener explicación a algo que me late en la mente; por eso abrí este foro. A través de él me di cuenta de tantas personas que aprecian lo que por naturaleza les fue dado. Nadie escoge su país de origen, ni mucho menos su lengua natal; pero hay que amarla y aprenderla porque es realmente patético no saber cómo escribir el idioma que nos tocó hablar. Por lo menos yo, no me arrepiento de hablar español. El español es un idioma muy amplio y muy hermoso. Por ej. "te amo" o "te quiero" ambas tienen significados distintos y no a todo el mundo se le dice "te amo"; sin embargo, en inglés ambas se dicen "Ï love you". No hay una línea donde se separe una de la otra. Por esto amo mi idioma. Gracias por todas las opiniones...han dado luz a mis dudas.


----------



## jonquiliser

La verdad es que a mí me resulta extraño eso de que alguien exija una simplificación de la ortografía del castellano - no por ser la petición en sí  absurda; me parece muy bien que las normativas de los idiomas vayan evolucionando y adaptándose al lenguaje vivo - sino que ¡¡por tener ya el castellano una ortografía tan sencilla!! Hay reglas para casi todo, o por lo menos algún motivo relativamente comprensible, casi no hay excepciones, la acentuación es coherente..  En fin, yo qué sé..


----------



## orangejuice

Lord Delfos said:


> La h no es la única letra que está de más en el alfabeto español; sino que podrían cambiarse el uso o sacarse letras como Q, C, LL y CH (que ahora ya no son letras), etc.
> 
> Estas letras siguen existiendo como tales. Un saludo
> La fuente es el diccionario de la Real Academia de la Lengua
> 
> *q**.*
> 
> *1. *f. Vigésima letra del abecedario español, y decimoséptima del orden latino internacional, que representa el mismo fonema consonántico oclusivo, velar y sordo de la _c_ ante _a, o, u,_ o de la _k_ ante cualquier vocal. Su nombre es _cu._
> 
> 
> *c**.*
> 
> *1. *f. Tercera letra del abecedario español y del orden latino internacional, que representa, ante las vocales _e, i,_ un fonema consonántico fricativo, interdental, sordo, identificado con el alveolar o dental en zonas de seseo, y en los demás casos un fonema oclusivo, velar y sordo. Su nombre es _ce_.
> 
> 
> *ll**.*
> 
> *1. *f. Dígrafo que, por representar un solo fonema consonántico de articulación tradicionalmente lateral y palatal, es considerado desde 1803 decimocuarta letra del abecedario español. Su nombre es _elle._ En gran parte de los países y regiones hispánicos se pronuncia como _y,_ con salida central del aire, y con sus mismas variaciones de articulación.
> 
> 
> *ch**.*
> 
> *1. *f. Dígrafo que, por representar un solo sonido consonántico de articulación africada, palatal y sorda, como en _mucho_ o _noche,_ es considerado desde 1803 cuarta letra del abecedario español. Su nombre es _che_.


----------



## Lord Delfos

Me refería a la CH y a la LL. Cuando yo era chico eran letras comunes, la Ch venía después de la C y antes de la D.

Ahora parece que ya no son más letras, ahora son dígrafos, que es otra cosa.


----------



## Lord Delfos

> a verdad es que a mí me resulta extraño eso de que alguien exija una simplificación de la ortografía del castellano - no por ser la petición en sí absurda; me parece muy bien que las normativas de los idiomas vayan evolucionando y adaptándose al lenguaje vivo - sino que ¡¡por tener ya el castellano una ortografía tan sencilla!! Hay reglas para casi todo, o por lo menos algún motivo relativamente comprensible, casi no hay excepciones, la acentuación es coherente..  En fin, yo qué sé..



¡Ni hablar! El sistema alfabético castellano es uno de los mejores. En eso estamos de acuerdo. 

Prácticamente se lee lo que se escribe. Pero la palabra clave es "prácticamente"... No siempre, a veces una letra es un sonido, otras veces dos letras son un sonido, en otras una letra no es ningún sonido... Nos vamos alejando del "prácticamente"... ¿No les parece?

Los acentos son fantásticos. Yo no sacaría el acento. Es más, agregaría un nuevo acento, en realidad un nuevo símbolo para identificar a los acentos prosódicos.


----------



## Jellby

Lord Delfos said:


> Me refería a la CH y a la LL. Cuando yo era chico eran letras comunes, la Ch venía después de la C y antes de la D.
> 
> Ahora parece que ya no son más letras, ahora son dígrafos, que es otra cosa.



Siguen siendo letras del abecedario, la única diferencia es que a la hora de ordenar alfabéticamente una lista, se consideran como c+h y l+l, pero el abecedario sigue siendo a, be, ce, che..


----------



## Lord Delfos

Ése es el error. Dos letras que por unión suenan diferente. Eso es a lo que me opongo. Es como si 1 y 3, cuando están juntos, valieran los dos diferentes, mi imagino a la maestra tratando de explicarlo: "bueno, niños, es que el 1 deja de valer "uno" cuando está al lado de un 3; y el 3 deja de valer tres cuando está al lado de un 1... Ahora valen nueve y veintisiete, respectivamente"...

¿No tiene sentido verdad? Pues es lo que pasa en el alfabeto...


----------



## Bocha

Lord Delfos said:


> Ése es el error. Dos letras que por unión suenan diferente. Eso es a lo que me opongo. Es como si 1 y 3, cuando están juntos, valieran los dos diferentes, mi imagino a la maestra tratando de explicarlo: "bueno, niños, es que el 1 deja de valer "uno" cuando está al lado de un 3; y el 3 deja de valer tres cuando está al lado de un 1... Ahora valen nueve y veintisiete, respectivamente"...
> 
> ¿No tiene sentido verdad? Pues es lo que pasa en el alfabeto...


 
Bueno, en realidad 1 al lado de 3 vale 13 o 31.


----------



## Jellby

Lord Delfos said:


> ¿No tiene sentido verdad? Pues es lo que pasa en el alfabeto...



Aunque en parte tienes razón:

1.- La escritura no es una transcripción de la pronunciación, es sólo una manera de fijar y transmitir ideas y pensamientos. Normalmente hay una cierta relación entre lo que se escribe y lo que se lee, pero no siempre (piensa en la escritura china o en los jeroglíficos).

2.- Si queremos una correspondencia perfecta entre la escritura y la pronunciación, siempre podremos usar un alfabeto fonético como el AFI.


----------



## Argónida

Ademah si tubiéramo que ehcribí como pronunciamo, el ehpañó se tendría que ehcribí de beinte mil manerah diferenteh y ahta tendríamo que inbentá letrah nuevah.

Creo que eso complicaría más las cosas (en lugar de simplificarlas, como aquí se plantea) que aprender unas cuantas reglas arbitrarias comunes a todos que nos facilitan la comunicación. Creo que cada uno debe pronunciar como pronuncia, que no hay formas de pronunciar "mejores" que otras, que todas son tan "idioma español" como las demás y que además enriquecen el idioma porque representan realidades culturales diferentes. Pero al mismo tiempo, como se trata del mismo idioma, creo que es bueno que haya una manera de escribir común. Y eso que a mí me fastidia enormemente que la forma de escribir mi lengua se corresponda con la manera de hablar de los de Valladolid y no con como hablo yo. Ya puestos, propongo que la ortografía del español se base en la manera como hablamos los andaluces 

_Por cierto, me acabo de dar cuenta de que precisamente para el español que yo hablo la tan cuestionada *h* sería una letra imprescindible._


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Jellby said:


> Siguen siendo letras del abecedario, la única diferencia es que a la hora de ordenar alfabéticamente una lista, se consideran como c+h y l+l, pero el abecedario sigue siendo a, be, ce, che..


 
¿de veras son letras del abecedario? Porque son dígrafos, ¿verdad?

*dígrafo**.*
(De _di-_2 y _-grafo_).
*1. *m._ Ling._ Signo ortográfico compuesto de dos letras para representar un fonema; p. ej., en español _ll,_ en francés _ou_, en catalán _ny._


----------



## Bocha

El abecedario español está hoy formado por las veintinueve letras siguientes: _a, b, c, ch, d, e, f, g, h, i, j, k, l, ll, m, n, ñ, o, p, q, r, s, t, u, v, w, x, y, z ._

_Esta variante española del alfabeto latino universal ha sido utilizada por la Academia desde 1803 (cuarta edición del Diccionario académico) en la confección de todas sus listas alfabéticas. Desde esa fecha, los dígrafos ch y ll (signos gráficos compuestos de dos letras) pasaron a considerarse convencionalmente letras del abecedario, por representar cada uno de ellos un solo sonido. No obstante, en el X Congreso de la Asociación de Academias de la Lengua Española, celebrado en 1994, se acordó adoptar el orden alfabético latino universal, en el que la ch y la ll no se consideran letras independientes. En consecuencia, las palabras que comienzan por estas dos letras, o que las contienen, pasan a alfabetizarse en los lugares que les corresponden dentro de la c y de la l, respectivamente. Esta reforma afecta únicamente al proceso de ordenación alfabética de las palabras, no a la composición del abecedario, del que los dígrafos ch y ll siguen formando parte._

_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## sinamay

Parece que el X Congreso del año 1994 puso los puntos sobre las íes; ahora sí que tiene sentido.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Jellby said:


> Aunque en parte tienes razón:
> 
> 1.- La escritura no es una transcripción de la pronunciación, es sólo una manera de fijar y transmitir ideas y pensamientos. Normalmente hay una cierta relación entre lo que se escribe y lo que se lee, pero no siempre (piensa en la escritura china o en los jeroglíficos).
> 
> 2.- Si queremos una correspondencia perfecta entre la escritura y la pronunciación, siempre podremos usar un alfabeto fonético como el AFI.


Es una cuestión de grado. En mi opinión sería excesivo e indeseable implantar un alfabeto que distinga los alófonos. Yo defiendo lo contrario: Simplificar (sin destruir). Eliminar lo superfluo. El asunto es, precisamente, lo que unos y otros consideran superfluo o prescindible. Por ejemplo, a mí me gustaría que la Asociación de Academias de la Lengua Española promoviera una reforma ortográfica:
Que facilitara el aprendizaje del idioma y su difusión.
Que permita que el tiempo que se dedica actualmente a asimilar ciertas irregularidades de la ortografía de la lengua española, pueda aprovecharse para aprender aquellas normas de carácter menos _arbitrario_.
Que haga posible la alfabetización plena o casi plena de millones de hispanohablantes analfabetos o que casi lo son.
No obstante, entiendo que:
Tal reforma no constituye la panacea.
La adaptación generaría costes ingentes.
La coexistencia de libros, impresos y documentación dual variada durante el periodo de adaptación podría generar confusión.
Haya  quien considere injusto haber empleado un tiempo en aprender lo que ya no necesita.
Haya incluso quien considere injusto no poder distinguirse de aquellos que no han tenido su formación o su deseo de formarse.
Los cambios nos provoquen rechazo (argumentos del tipo: "dirijir", "bida", "yubia" y "azer" _son _palabras horribles).
Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Heidita:

No sé si llegarás a leer esto, pero me gustaría saber de primera mano cómo ves la reforma de la lengua alemana. ¿La propuesta propugna cambios profundos? ¿Ha tenido éxito? ¿Y aceptación? ¿Tú qué opinas?

Gracias de antemano Hedita.

Un saludo.

Pedro.

P.D.: ¿Qué opina de todo esto la voz de la experiencia? Es decir: Tu santo marido.


----------



## pequeñomar

Estoy de acuerdo con todos ustedes hermanos hispanoparlantes.  El uso de la "h" no tiene nada de malo y si no se ha suprimido su uso durante miles de años no veo por qué tenga que ser suprimido ahora.  Supongo que la persona que se queja del uso "innecesario" de esta letra simplemente no tiene la suficiente capacidad para aprender su uso (que no es difícil), ¿por qué no mejor aprendes a usar la "h" en vez de estar quejándote?
Es curioso que una persona de Puerto Rico sugiera que se elimine el uso de la "h" cuando la mayoría de habitantes de ese país eliminan o cambian muchos sonidos ("calne" en vez de carne, "Oscal" en vez de Oscar), eso sin contar que los puertorriqueños reciben una enorme influencia del inglés por parte de los Estados Unidos, y probablemente esa es la razón por la cual esta persona dijo lo que dijo.
Gracias.


----------



## Lord Delfos

> 1.- La escritura no es una transcripción de la pronunciación, es sólo una manera de fijar y transmitir ideas y pensamientos. Normalmente hay una cierta relación entre lo que se escribe y lo que se lee, pero no siempre (piensa en la escritura china o en los jeroglíficos).



¡Y menudos problemas tenían para leer! Los jeroglíficos son una pesadilla: símbolos que significan tres cosas distintas, símbolos que representas sonidos mezclados con otros que representan ideas...

La mejor forma de escribir un idioma, es escribir sus sonidos. Por eso los egipcios terminaron adoptando un sistema alfabético. La idea del alfabeto es justamente, escribir los sonidos; por eso debería haber la correspondencia más perfecta entre lo hablado y lo escrito. 



> 2.- Si queremos una correspondencia perfecta entre la escritura y la pronunciación, siempre podremos usar un alfabeto fonético como el AFI.



¿Por? ¿Porqué resignarse? ¿Poqrué no podemos mejorar nuestro sistema de escritura en vez de usar otro? El castellano ya tiene un sistema de escritura estándar, y es el que deberíamos ayudar a mejorar.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Lord Delfos said:


> La mejor forma de escribir un idioma, es escribir sus sonidos. Por eso los egipcios terminaron adoptando un sistema alfabético. La idea del alfabeto es justamente, escribir los sonidos;por eso debería haber la correspondencia más perfecta entre lo hablado y lo escrito.






Lord Delfos said:


> El castellano ya tiene un sistema de escritura estándar, y es el que deberíamos ayudar a mejorar.


----------



## bb008

Bocha said:


> El abecedario español está hoy formado por las veintinueve letras siguientes: _a, b, c, ch, d, e, f, g, h, i, j, k, l, ll, m, n, ñ, o, p, q, r, s, t, u, v, w, x, y, z ._
> 
> _Esta variante española del alfabeto latino universal ha sido utilizada por la Academia desde 1803 (cuarta edición del Diccionario académico) en la confección de todas sus listas alfabéticas. Desde esa fecha, los dígrafos ch y ll (signos gráficos compuestos de dos letras) pasaron a considerarse convencionalmente letras del abecedario, por representar cada uno de ellos un solo sonido. No obstante, en el X Congreso de la Asociación de Academias de la Lengua Española, celebrado en 1994, se acordó adoptar el orden alfabético latino universal, en el que la ch y la ll no se consideran letras independientes. En consecuencia, las palabras que comienzan por estas dos letras, o que las contienen, pasan a alfabetizarse en los lugares que les corresponden dentro de la c y de la l, respectivamente. Esta reforma afecta únicamente al proceso de ordenación alfabética de las palabras, no a la composición del abecedario, del que los dígrafos ch y ll siguen formando parte._
> 
> Hablan de las letra dobles y la rr no es un dígrafo
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## bb008

Bocha said:


> Creo que el castellano está, en cuanto a ortografía se refiere, muy avanzado respecto de otros idiomas. (sólo tengo nociones de una media docena de idiomas, por lo que el comentario debe tomarse con pinzas) Creo que la RAE tiene mucho que ver con eso.
> Ojalá que la renovación ortográfica, si es que alguna vez se da, venga en la próxima generación, me costaría mucho cambiar de bueyes a _vuelles_.


 

Tu tienes razón el idioma escrito tiene para mí una estética, hay palabras que escritas a simple vista se ven horribles: Ejemplo Yuvia, en vez de LLuvia. Yo no podría decir mira Jermano en vez de Hermano y aquí escrito y hablado suena mal y se ve mal...


----------



## Jellby

bb008 said:


> Tu tienes razón el idioma escrito tiene para mí una estética, hay palabras que escritas a simple vista se ven horribles: Ejemplo Yuvia, en vez de LLuvia. Yo no podría decir mira Jermano en vez de Hermano y aquí escrito y hablado suena mal y se ve mal...



Se ven horribles porque no estamos acostumbrados. Realmente, al leer reconocemos las palabras por su aspecto general y no las desciframos letra a letra, por eso muchas veces no nos damos cuenta cuando falta una letra o dos están intercambiadas, pero a veces la forma de la palabra varía mucho y se hace difícil de reconocer (lo que obliga a ir letra a letra) si cambiamos "b" por "v", quitamos o añadimos una "h", cambiamos "qu" por "k", etc.


----------



## iaf

Jellby said:


> Se ven horribles porque no estamos acostumbrados. Realmente, al leer reconocemos las palabras por su aspecto general y no las desciframos letra a letra, por eso muchas veces no nos damos cuenta cuando falta una letra o dos están intercambiadas, pero a veces la forma de la palabra varía mucho y se hace difícil de reconocer (lo que obliga a ir letra a letra) si cambiamos "b" por "v", quitamos o añadimos una "h", cambiamos "qu" por "k", etc.



_*¡¡¡Aquí la prueba!!!*_
Sgeun etsduios raleziaods por una uivenrsdiad ignlsea, no ipmotra
el odren en el que las ltears etsen ecsritas, la uicna csoa
ipormtnate es que la pmrirea y la utlima ltera esetn ecsritas en la 
psiocion cocrreta.
El retso peuden etsar ttaolmntee mal y aun pordas lerelo sin
pobrleams, pquore no lemeos cada ltera en si msima snio cdaa
paalbra en un contxetso. Presnoamelnte, etsa huveaada me preace
icrneilbe!


----------



## jonquiliser

¡Caray! Menos las dos primeras palabras, que me parecían euskera al principio, se lee muy bien - una vez pillas el ritmo es muy sencillo.  ¡Qué cosa!


----------



## iaf

jonquiliser said:


> La verdad es que a mí me resulta extraño eso de que alguien exija una simplificación de la ortografía del castellano - no por ser la petición en sí absurda; me parece muy bien que las normativas de los idiomas vayan evolucionando y adaptándose al lenguaje vivo - sino que *¡¡por tener ya el castellano una ortografía tan sencilla!!* Hay reglas para casi todo, o por lo menos algún motivo relativamente comprensible, casi no hay excepciones, la acentuación es coherente..  En fin, yo qué sé..



¡¡Es exactamente lo que pienso!!
Dicho sea de paso, cuando se estudian otros idiomas de raíces latinas, ahí se ve lo importante que es haber aprendido dónde va una "h" ¿no les parece?

Saludos, iaf.


----------



## Lord Delfos

iaf said:


> ¡¡Es exactamente lo que pienso!!
> Dicho sea de paso, cuando se estudian otros idiomas de raíces latinas, ahí se ve lo importante que es haber aprendido dónde va una "h" ¿no les parece?
> 
> Saludos, iaf.



Bueno, si querés aprender otro idoma... fantástico, pero hay que recordar que no tiene nada que ver con castellano,  y que el castellano no es latín; habrá derivado de él, seguro, pero no es latín y no tiene porqué seguir manteniendo la "compatibilidad hacia atrás" con el latín.

Ningún idioma es perfecto, y el latín no es la excepción. No podemos mantener cosas simplemente por "historia".

... Por cierto, ¡Qué debate se armó!


----------



## SnapleJax

Lord Delfos said:


> Lord Delfos
> Senior Member
> 
> 
> ¡Ni hablar! El sistema alfabético castellano es uno de los *mejores*. En eso estamos de acuerdo.
> 
> 
> La *mejor* forma de escribir un idioma, es escribir sus sonidos. Por eso los egipcios terminaron adoptando un sistema alfabético. La idea del alfabeto es justamente, escribir los sonidos; por eso debería haber la correspondencia más perfecta entre lo hablado y lo escrito.



Hola:

Me pregunto si hay de verdad una MEJOR manera de escribir las lenguas, o si solo es que hay DIFERENCIAS.  A mi me parece bastante etnocéntrico decir que una manera es mejor que otra.  Entonces,Lord Delfos, ¿propones que los arabes y los chinos y los rusos y los griegos y los japoneses y los koreanos y cientas de otras lenguas empiezan a usar la ortografía española?  Tal vez no quieras decir eso, pero si se va a usar palabras subjetivas como _mejor_ y _peor_, por lo menos se necesita definir y justificarlas.  

Saludos


----------



## chaquira16

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Es una cuestión de grado. En mi opinión sería excesivo e indeseable implantar un alfabeto que distinga los alófonos. Yo defiendo lo contrario: Simplificar (sin destruir). Eliminar lo superfluo. El asunto es, precisamente, lo que unos y otros consideran superfluo o prescindible. Por ejemplo, a mí me gustaría que la Asociación de Academias de la Lengua Española promoviera una reforma ortográfica:
> 
> Que facilitara el aprendizaje del idioma y su difusión.
> Que permita que el tiempo que se dedica actualmente a asimilar ciertas irregularidades de la ortografía de la lengua española, pueda aprovecharse para aprender aquellas normas de carácter menos _arbitrario_.
> Que haga posible la alfabetización plena o casi plena de millones de hispanohablantes analfabetos o que casi lo son.
> No obstante, entiendo que:
> 
> Tal reforma no constituye la panacea.
> La adaptación generaría costes ingentes.
> La coexistencia de libros, impresos y documentación dual variada durante el periodo de adaptación podría generar confusión.
> Haya quien considere injusto haber empleado un tiempo en aprender lo que ya no necesita.
> Haya incluso quien considere injusto no poder distinguirse de aquellos que no han tenido su formación o su deseo de formarse.
> Los cambios nos provoquen rechazo (argumentos del tipo: "dirijir", "bida", "yubia" y "azer" _son _palabras horribles).
> Un saludo.
> 
> Pedro.


 Hola, Pedro.
Una pregunta: ¿has hecho alguna vez la defensa de la simplificación gráfica del inglés? Ya que hay tantas grafías que no se pronuncian en muchas de sus palabras ¿a qué escribirlas?
No me la tomes a mal, pero no he visto en ningún foro, ni periódico impreso o en la red que esto se demande en el caso del inglés. Tal vez sea un auténtico debate en los países de habla inglesa, pero no tengo referencias.
Un saludo
Carmen


----------



## Fernando

Como se ha dicho, el castellano es de las lenguas más fonéticas que hay. De hecho, hay una correspondencia perfecta desde lo que se escribe a lo que se pronuncia (no al contrario). A todos nos gustaría una correspondencia perfecta pero lo que hay no está mal y tiene bastante consenso.

De hecho, al inglés le va bastante bien con un sistema de escritura cáotico  Ai zink dat spanis, is bai far, mor "loyic" ¿du yu agrí?.

Añadido: Se me adelantó chaquira.


----------



## Lord Delfos

SnapleJax said:


> Hola:
> 
> Me pregunto si hay de verdad una MEJOR manera de escribir las lenguas, o si solo es que hay DIFERENCIAS.  A mi me parece bastante etnocéntrico decir que una manera es mejor que otra.  Entonces,Lord Delfos, ¿propones que los arabes y los chinos y los rusos y los griegos y los japoneses y los koreanos y cientas de otras lenguas empiezan a usar la ortografía española?  Tal vez no quieras decir eso, pero si se va a usar palabras subjetivas como _mejor_ y _peor_, por lo menos se necesita definir y justificarlas.
> 
> Saludos



Bueno, la respuesta va a ser un poco larga, pero lo que digo es esto:

Desde los tiempos más remotos el hombre ha tratado de dejar impresos los pensamientos. Las pinturas ruprestres lo hacían mediantes dibujos que representaban escenas de, por ejemplo, casa.

A alguien se le ocurrió la idea de escribir la lengua hablada, esto es: no los dibujos de las escenas, sino escribir lo que se decía al hablar de la escensa, es decir al describirla.

Así se inventó la escritura. Por supuesto, cada pueblo optó por la manera que más le gustó y surgieron así diferentes sistemas de escritura.

Los primeros fuero los pictográficos, simples dibujos de las cosas. 

Después empezaron a tener problemas para dibujar cosas que, o no tienen forma, o que son acciones y no cosas. Y así surgió el sistema ideográfico, en el que los símbolos puenden representar cosas físicas o inmateriales, acciones, etc.

Después a alguien se le ocurrió la fantástica idea de representar los sonidos y no las cosas que describían. Así apareció el sistema silábico, que básicamente usa símbolos para escribir las sílabas de las palabras.

Tiempo después alguien se dio cuenta de que en esos "sonidos" que ellos escribian, habia otros sonidos "más chicos". Y que escribiendo esos sonidos se simplificaba mucho el asunto. Surgió así el concepto de letra.

Ahora bien, ¿Qué podemos sacar en limpio de esta (reducida) historia de la ecritura?

Lo que sacamos en limpio, y lo que se ha sabido por mucho tiempo, es que la mejor manera de escribir un idioma es mediante símbolos que representen esos sonidos atómicos e indivisibles. ¿Por qué? Bueno, veamos:

Pictográfico. Limitación: sólo sirve para escribir cosas físicas.

Ideográfico. Escribe todas las cosas, pero hay demasiados símbolos y las reglas de escrtitura tienden a ser complicadas, sobre todo porque en la lengua hablada las palabras son flexivas, tienen decinencias, es decir no es lo mismo "hablo" que "hablar" o que "hablé". ¿Cómo escribe uno esas palabras? Las escribe o con un símbolo adicional para el tiempo, o simplemente no escribe la diferencia.

Silábico. Está bastante bueno, lástima que la cantidad de símbolos sigue siendo enorme.

Alfabético. Ventajas: sirve para todo lo que se pueda decir. Limitación: casi ninguna, excepto cuando uno no quiere escribir tantos simbolitos (ahí usamos ideogramas como ª o %)

Yo NO DIGO que los árabes, chinos, japoneses y todos los otros pueblos que mensionás tengan que usar grafía latina. Cada uno que use el sistema que prefiera. Aunque debo decir que el chino, japonés y los demás idiomas ideográficos tienen los problemas que mensioné antes.

Fijate que hasta ellos mismos se dan cuenta de esto, sino ¿Porqué tienen sistemas con caracteres latinos? Tener 2800 símbolos es un problema...

Por esto, concluyo y reafirmo que el castellano tiene un sistema de escritura casi perfecto. Lástima que esas letras de más lo tiren abajo.

Puff... Me cansé... ¡Qué manera de escribir!... ¡Imaginate si tuviera que usar jeroglíficos!


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

chaquira16 said:


> Hola, Pedro.
> Una pregunta: ¿has hecho alguna vez la defensa de la simplificación gráfica del inglés? Ya que hay tantas grafías que no se pronuncian en muchas de sus palabras ¿a qué escribirlas?
> No me la tomes a mal, pero no he visto en ningún foro, ni periódico impreso o en la red que esto se demande en el caso del inglés. Tal vez sea un auténtico debate en los países de habla inglesa, pero no tengo referencias.
> Un saludo
> Carmen


Saludos chaquira:

Me tomo muy bien que mi opinión te interese XD. Mi respuesta va a ser más corta que la de Lord Delfos (aunque no sea mucho decir, decir que diré poco ).  Aunque no he abogado nunca por la simplificación del inglés nunca es demasiado tarde... ¡Que alguien proponga una, que a mí me duele la cabeza, y vamos después unos cuantos locos y la apoyamos! Tal reforma sería más difícil que la del castellano... Con la que yo mamé sería muy facilito.

Saludines.

Pedro.


----------

